# Nortrac 20 hp



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Moved from other thread...

Quote:
Originally Posted by longrider

_I have a 07 jinma, same company of yours. Sounds like you had an injector problem. Same indications I had. Sounds like it was going to rattle apart. I purchased another injector but before i could replace it, everything smoothed out and has been running fine. Have 340 hrs now, and i still have not put the new injector in. Spoke with my dealer, possible a piece of trash or something that had stopped the one from atomizing the fuel. Luckily it cleared out by itself. Been very pleased with the tractor. Aubrey

I have a nortrac 20 hp a lot like yours have you used the rear hydraulic connection point yet. _


longrider, I have a Jinma, not sure if your Nortrac is a Jinma or Foton. The rear hydraulic connection on mine is a one way connection. That is, I could use it on a dump wagon with gravity return. They have aftermarket kits to turn it into a two way hydraulic, to use it for example a log splitter or something. I haven't found a need for it yet. I mostly use the tractor for pulling logs up the hill (firewood), mowing the power line, grading the 1/2 mile of gravel. Did use it to back fill the new house. Took a while but it gave me some seat time.. the loader is like a third arm, and saves the back as well.

Aubrey


----------

